
70% of Rich Families Lose Their Wealth by the Second Generation - jaoued
http://time.com/money/3925308/rich-families-lose-wealth/
======
unadmin
Now I will know how to talk to my kids when I make millions climbing the
corprate ladder.

------
sharemywin
Because the key to gaining wealth and keeping it are different. Gain it by
focusing on one thing and hope it becomes popular. diversify to keep it.

